# Proposed VA Budget - Tradeoffs



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

Just picked up this story today. "Proposed budget" doesn't necessarily mean everything on the table today gets passed by Congress. I'm sharing this as a heads up to what might be coming.

If you're a member of, or connected with, a Veterans Service Organization (VFW, American Legion, AMVETS, DAV, etc) you might get more information on this. If you're not a member of a VSO I hope you consider joining.

Sending emails, writing letters, and calling your Congressional Representatives is always another option.

http://www.stripes.com/news/democrats-veterans-groups-criticize-tradeoffs-in-trump-s-va-budget-1.469831?utm_medium=email&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_campaign=EBB+05.24.2017&utm_term=Editorial+-+Military+-+Early+Bird+Brief#.WSTqJuvyu00


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

So they add a little in one program and take away more in others. No matter, we should all be grateful and willing to sacrifice if government still provides another COLA for the porch monkeys on welfare


----------



## Lagunaroy (Dec 30, 2013)

So, it looks like all the VSOs are opposed to the option of receiving healthcare outside the VA.

Asked a different way, do Vets want to utilize civilian medical care in lieu of VA only?


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

Speaking only for myself, Roy, I would rather, and do, go outside the VA for most of my medical care. Ever since barky got elected, the level of care at the VA went downhill, badly. Now I have humana medicare advantage plan to get all the care I should be able to get through the VA, if only I lived long enough for the VA to finally come through. Sorry for getting off track on this thread.


----------

